# Geddy's New find!



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow...Now that looks like a lot of fun!!! That was funny when it got stuck under the front legs...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Charlie06 said:


> Wow...Now that looks like a lot of fun!!! That was funny when it got stuck under the front legs...


haha... yeah... I liked that too! She just had a tonne of fun with it. The plastic is "really" thin, so I took it away, and then a couple days latter let her play with it again... taking it away before anything happened to it. And you know what? The next time I went to get it out... there it sat... deflated lol! :


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

How fun! I love it when they find something they really enjoy. Doesn't it just make you happy too?

I was wondering if "Geddy" is short for something?


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Your dog is beautiful! She looks like she's having a great time.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> How fun! I love it when they find something they really enjoy. Doesn't it just make you happy too?
> 
> I was wondering if "Geddy" is short for something?



Oh absolutely! I'm always buying her new toys... just to see that smile!!

Geddy is after "Geddy-Lee", the stage name of the lead singer in the band Rush.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

ontariogolden said:


> Your dog is beautiful! She looks like she's having a great time.



Thanks... we sure think so too!!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG, that is the PERFECT TOY! Thanks so much for posting that great video. I loved every second of it & I am going on an immediate search for boat bumpers. I do hope they make different types (maybe one that's not deflatable though).

I've been looking for a great toy along these lines. Just perfect!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

KatzNK9 said:


> OMG, that is the PERFECT TOY! Thanks so much for posting that great video. I loved every second of it & I am going on an immediate search for boat bumpers. I do hope they make different types (maybe one that's not deflatable though).
> 
> I've been looking for a great toy along these lines. Just perfect!


lol... she absolutely LOVED it!! But you do want to get something more durable... as she deflated it on only her second play :


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Tailer loves his Mooring Ball Balloons! He has defalted his 2 too, but they are still fun flat! One comes into the house every time Hubby takes Tailer out!! Fun in the house too!! (For the Dog!) Fun at night in the snow...just Fun, Fun, Fun!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, that's great...it's so fun to see how excited they get about a new toy!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

OMG!!! That was so too funny. I love her shaking the heck out of it and when it got stuck under her legs, that was just priceless. She sat there so good, waiting for the ball to get kicked. That was great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Tailer loves his Mooring Ball Balloons! He has defalted his 2 too, but they are still fun flat! One comes into the house every time Hubby takes Tailer out!! Fun in the house too!! (For the Dog!) Fun at night in the snow...just Fun, Fun, Fun!


OH! Another boat bumper baby!!!!!!!! LOL!!! Cute pics!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

GoldenShamus said:


> Oh, that's great...it's so fun to see how excited they get about a new toy!!!


New toys are one of her main delights in life


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> OMG!!! That was so too funny. I love her shaking the heck out of it and when it got stuck under her legs, that was just priceless. She sat there so good, waiting for the ball to get kicked. That was great. Thanks for sharing.


hahaha... I love that she got stuck too. I'm soo happy that I can make these vids for memories down the road, when she's older and not soo spunky! 

She's really really good about staying... it's one of her best tricks!


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Lego&Jacub said:


> YouTube - Geddy's New Toy
> 
> It's actually a boat bumper (we think) that she found on a walk around the neighbourhood, after heavy winds lol!!


just going through some old post to catch up and found this one. I think it is one of those kids toys that they sit on and bounce. I remember them as a kid. Love the vid. I was wondering about the name. Rush is Jorgies all time favorite band. We are too excited because they are doing an American tour and may be in Cincy on Labor day weekend. If we were allowed more pups our male would be named Neil.......


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

sholley said:


> just going through some old post to catch up and found this one. I think it is one of those kids toys that they sit on and bounce. I remember them as a kid. Love the vid. I was wondering about the name. Rush is Jorgies all time favorite band. We are too excited because they are doing an American tour and may be in Cincy on Labor day weekend. If we were allowed more pups our male would be named Neil.......


Neil is "my" personal fav as well... he's just amazing! And if they do come thru I just know that hubby won't be able to resist going to see them. Last concert we went to had a couple of brothers in front of us who were just "into" the concert... which made it just that much more enjoyable!!

We're going to be looking at a male puppy in the future... so perhaps... lol!!! :


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

sholley said:


> just going through some old post to catch up and found this one. I think it is one of those kids toys that they sit on and bounce. I remember them as a kid. Love the vid. I was wondering about the name. Rush is Jorgies all time favorite band. We are too excited because they are doing an American tour and may be in Cincy on Labor day weekend. If we were allowed more pups our male would be named Neil.......


I used to bounce on one of those toys! We loved them as much as Geddy!

I found one using Kangaroo Ball! Brings back memories!


----------

